# Pregnant cat spotting blood



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure if anyone can give me some advice.
I have a 2 year old sphynx cat who is between 5 - 6 weeks pregnant, she started to spot blood on Friday.
The spotting is not all of the time.
I'm very corncerned that she is going to miscarry some or all of her kittens.
If she is going to micarry does anyone know how long this will take?
My husband has said that we should let nature run it course, but am corncerned she could become seriously ill.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I would speak to your vet. Hope shes ok


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

You should contact your vet asap for advice, don't leave it for nature to take it's course. You are right to be worried that your girl could become ill, pregnant queens are very vulnerable.

I hope she is ok.


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

She is fine within herself... eating like theres no tomorrow and seems happy, purring all the time and very affectinate still.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Spotting blood at any stage of pregnancy is a sign that something is wrong.

She may seem fine but I wouldn't delay contacting the vet, cats are very good at masking problems.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed for you and your kitty, i hope all is ok with the babies, keep us posted, xxxx


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I can understand your concern for your girl . I am not an expert but one of my own cats is almost 6 weeks pregnant and if she began to spot blood I would consult my vet immediately as others have suggested even if it is just being cautious, better to be safe than sorry. Hope everything turns out ok !


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice.
I'm going to speak to the vet tomorrow to be on the safe side.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Pregnant cats shouldn't be spotting I would take her to the vet sooner than later.


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know.
I have just got back from the vets wih Cleo.
He scanned her tummy, we saw 3 healthy heart beats, and he could see no nothing abnormal going on.
He thinks that she may have cystitis brought on through the stress of the pregnancy.
So fingers crossed now for some beautiful kittens.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw thats good news  Fingers crossed and looking forward to the photos


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

thats great news .. i bet you feel better now , knowing everything looks well  x


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Very relieved, just looking forward to the kittens arriving now.
It was good to see those little babies moving around in her tummy


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so glad that your girl and her babies are ok.

Must be such a relief for you too.


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

Thats great news fingers crossed


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

glad you went to the vets, I had that and the 2 kittens had died inside of mum  

Glad she is ok x :thumbup:


----------



## juliedawn (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.
The vet said the kittens heart beats were very strong.... so fingers crossed now.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Glad everything is ok :thumbup:


----------

